

Narcissistic Leaders: The Incredible Pros, the Inevitable Cons - hhm
http://hbswk.hbs.edu/archive/1565.html

======
hollerith
Great article that taught me a lot about narcissism. Many writers consider
narcissists evil and imply that nothing good can come from narcissism.
Although I would not want my parent or my spouse to be narcissistic, this
article made me understand that narcissists do a lot of good in the world.

------
ojbyrne
I like the reference to Don Quixote. I can see it now - "Leadership Secrets of
the Man Of La Mancha" ;-)

